# March Scents



## Saipan (Mar 4, 2016)

It's March, spring is close, I'm looking for recommendations on a Spring Scent for a batch of soap.

Any suggestions?

I once had a Yankee candle called something like Kensington Rain?  I think that was it, so something on that order.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 4, 2016)

I think florals in spring.  Lilac, Gardenia, Lily of the Valley etc.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree with Shunt - anything floral is perfect for spring/summer. I also do a lot of fruit scents too like cucumber melon, apple, peach, cucumber, etc.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 4, 2016)

Brambleberry has a Kentish Rain, I wonder if that's similar to your candle? I like mints and citrus scents for spring, also fruity florals - Sweet pea, black raspberry vanilla, lemon verbena, rosemary mint, lemon & lavender...


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 5, 2016)

For spring, I like fruity or minty scents... something to shake off the winter heaviness. Moving into summer, I like more herbal and tart scents.

I really don't care for many florals though I think that's what a lot of folks would like/expect to buy. Honestly if I could find an spot-on honeysuckle, yellow jessamine, or gardenia that doesn't induce migraines,  I'd be one happy soaper.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2016)

Peak has a nice Gardenia. I'm not a floral person either but it's rather pleasant.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 5, 2016)

I tend to go light and fruity, but I'm not a big floral person.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 5, 2016)

I recently got a sample of an FO called Spring Mountain Mint from Oregon Trails, and I can hardly wait to soap it. It's very fresh and spring-like.

Other than that, I like florals such as rose, lilac, violet, sweet pea, orange blossom (my orange trees are actually in full blossom right now and they smell awesome!), jasmine, lily of the valley, gardenia, etc...

And I like fruity-florals even more, such as passionfruit rose, grapefruit jasmine, crisp apple rose, etc... 

I also like herby-type scents for spring such as rosemary mint, blackberry thyme, etc...


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 5, 2016)

IL, what part of the world are you in that your orange trees are blossoming?  For some reason I thought you were in Michigan.  Obviously not if you have blossoming orange trees.  I'm in Tennessee and was quite annoyed to wake up to 30 degrees on the mountain.  It's a whopping 53 right now according to The Weather Channel app. I'm not sure how accurate that actually is, though.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 5, 2016)

Even though it's been an unusually mild winter here in the northeast, it's still the time of year that I get really antsy to get outside. When I'm working in the craft room, it's right next to a window, and I like to crack the window open and just breathe in that fresh air. Over the past week or so, I've noticed that the smell of the fresh air has gone from that sharp, cold winter smell, to that not quite winter, not quite spring, but starting to turn the corner. God, I love that smell! So I think I know what you mean, not a flowery garden smell, although I love that too, but just that fresh, clean almost spring smell. I've never smelled any FO like that, but I'd sure love to. Actually, I'm sitting here now, having a cup of mint tea, and there's some lavender/verbena soap on the table nearby, and the combo is smelling pretty fresh and nice. Hmmm...it's giving me ideas!!! That might not be a bad combination. :idea:


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2016)

I just soaped WSP beach glass and NG OMG Olive and my house smells fresh. Kind of that fresh flowery air smell that's just very slightly floral.  I like it.


----------



## rainycityjen (Mar 10, 2016)

I've used and loved all of these spring FOs:

Ming Fern and Lavender from Aromahaven/Rustic Escentuals
Lemon Mint Leaf from JustScents
Lemon Magnolia from JustScents
Lilac from Nature's Garden

Also love these sniffies from Save on Scents:
Garden Mint
Violet Lime
Moss
Spring Path
Ferns


----------

